# What method do you use for charging customers (i.e. Visa, Mastercard, Paypal) ?



## CCWoodcrafts (Jan 25, 2010)

I have gotten inquiries from all over for some of my items but most individual folks (like me) want to pay with credit card. When I sell wholesale to shop owners it's not an issue as they are used to checks but I have been beating my head against a wall trying to figure out a cheap way to set up e-commerce. Any suggestions? What have you used, what did it cost, was it worth it? 
If you go on ETSY you still have to have a separate payment process/methodology.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

Check out this link it may help

http://credit-card-processing-review.toptenreviews.com/


----------



## JohnGreco (Jan 13, 2010)

Paypal on the site I'm setting up (read: that a friend is setting up for me). ProPay at craft fairs.


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

I do my wwing banking with RBC. I donno if they are around where you are, but they offer a service that will take someone's credit card info over the phone. So say for example you have to meet someone at the Walmant parking lot for an exchange. You call the number and their creit card gets charged. Done.


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

Look into Google Checkout also. That allows customers to pay with credit cards also, and I believe private merchants can use it as a payment option. It's similar to PayPal, but I'm not sure of the pros/cons of Google.

PayPal has worked fantastically for me!!


----------



## CCWoodcrafts (Jan 25, 2010)

Good Stuff so far… Keep it coming. Didn't know Paypal allowed Visa etc.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I currently use paypal. it's easy, no monthly fees, and simple to incorporate into whatever you have already setup. they get a small percentage + small fee per transaction, which for me is worth the hassle of setting a payment option from scratch and managing it. they also take the major CC cards so people without a paypal account can still purchase goods/services (VISA/MASTERCARD/AMERICANEXPRESS)


----------



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

I like paypal for ease of use.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I set up a credit card account with my bank. But I do this full time. I have also taken many of my wholesale customers and turned them into paying with a credit card. Even though there are fees, I do not have to hound them for payment. I keep the credit card on file and charge it before shipping the product.

Another way that I do is charges is on my iPhone. There is a program called square that is no monthly fee and lets you swipe the card. they send a receipt to the customers email so there is no paperwork. what is really nice is that the email has a link to the GPS coordinates where the charge took place. That way when I am at a fair or show, they can remember where the transaction took place.

Just my $.02


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

You can send them an email invoice using PayPal. The customer clicks on the link in the email and pays using a credit or debit card on your PayPal page. This is how I handle payment for custom orders. However, you cannot manually process a card without subscribing to PayPal's $30 per month merchant services. I use Propay and a knuckle buster to process cards at my shows. I think it is around $50 per year.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

I use PayPal as well. I have had great success.


----------

